# 8 day Luteal Phase help needed please :)



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoping someone can help me, I have recently found out i'm ovinng late in my cycle, day 17 of a 25 day cycle, so my Luteal Phase is only 8 days, I also got some bloods back as having low progesterone

It's only after my appointment at St Marys that I realised this was the case so I haven't been able to discuss it with them yet

My question is has any one had success with such a short phase? And also any tips on how I can increase the length and my progesterone levels with anything otc?

Thanks in advance

Lilly x


----------



## suny (Mar 20, 2011)

you can try vitamin B6 to length the luteal phase


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

You could try 100mg of B6, but agnus catus is also suppose to be good for regulating your cycle.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies, I have bought some B6, will look into the other tomorrow

Lilly xx


----------

